# Western Digital My Book World Edition Mounting



## EddieM (Jan 24, 2021)

Hello everyone, I am having troubles with mounting my WD NAS.  For reference it is a Western Digital My Book World Edition, model WD10000H1NC-00 (white light).  The hard drive does still work, we recently suffered a bad lightning storm while I was at work and the nic got fried (it will no longer connect to the network).  Now I'm trying to get our pictures off of it using a USB to SATA adapter, connected to my laptop.  I know very little about Linux, and I'm currently using Ubuntu 20.04 (I believe).

When I open a terminal and type in:
sudo fdisk-l
I can see my HDD for the laptop and the HDD that came out of the My Book.

Could someone please help me figure out how to mount the My Book HDD so we can get our pictures off of it (and other various files)?  Thank you so much for all of your help!

I should have also mentioned that when I have the My Book HDD plugged in, Ubuntu can "see" it, but I get a message saying:
Unable to access location
Error mounting /dev/md2 at /media/eddie/1c001b14-4e40-4640-82d2-f93fb913a9c6: mount(2) system call failed: Structure needs cleaning


----------



## johnspack (Jan 24, 2021)

/dev/md2 suggests a raid volume.  It may need rebuilding.  Hopefully someone here is more knowledgable than me about this....


----------



## EddieM (Jan 24, 2021)

johnspack said:


> /dev/md2 suggests a raid volume.  It may need rebuilding.  Hopefully someone here is more knowledgable than me about this....


Thank you for your reply.  Hopefully we can get a little troubleshooting help! After missing around with this a little more, I don't think i know what I'm doing at all.  When I locate where all the data is, I can see its located at dev/sdb4 .


----------

